# 4020 john deer no oil pressure



## tracy (Mar 26, 2011)

hi i lost a rod in my 4020 replaced it resleved it got it running startid with 50psi oil pressur then it wormid up now 0 psi oil pressur it dos not knock or ratil can anybody help


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tracy! First off..... are you certain the oil meter is working? Could be a piece of crud in the tube leading to the gauge. Have you tried another gauge? I wouldn't run it until you verify that the pump is indeed working or not!


----------



## tracy (Mar 26, 2011)

tryed a differnt gage in a differnt oil gally hole 0 psi


----------



## tracy (Mar 26, 2011)

how can i test the pump


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not a pro mechanic, just an "As needed" type of do it yourselfer, but on a very short start up and shut off, I would look at the top end to see if it was getting oil, or remove the oil filter to see if it is pumping. Is the oil pick up screen clean? Got enough oil in it? Stupid questions but I have to ask.


----------



## linus (Mar 26, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Not a pro mechanic, just an "As needed" type of do it yourselfer, but on a very short start up and shut off, I would look at the top end to see if it was getting oil, or remove the oil filter to see if it is pumping. Is the oil pick up screen clean? Got enough oil in it? Stupid questions but I have to ask.


 we took the oil pan off for the third time we blow air in the oil gallie on the side of block whare we had put the gage does any one think puting the it where the ideat light screws into the block would that make a differnce for the oil preassure?


----------



## greasemonkey (Mar 6, 2011)

tracy said:


> hi i lost a rod in my 4020 replaced it resleved it got it running startid with 50psi oil pressur then it wormid up now 0 psi oil pressur it dos not knock or ratil can anybody help


Did you replace all the engine bearings( main&rods) if so did you make sure the clearance was in specks. After the oil cools does the pressure return to 50psi?


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

I know this is an even dumber question, but did you guys put oil back in the tractor? Yours would not be the first case when someone rebuilt something on a engine where the oil was drained, and then the oil was not put back in.


----------



## tracy (Mar 26, 2011)

the oil pump is cracked it had to have goten hit by the rod it looked good but it opened up after starting it have new pump now going to install it this week


----------



## dvknutson (Apr 12, 2010)

*My suggestion ... and I came by this honestly*

I rebuilt a motor a while ago and experienced a similar effect. 
It turned out that I over-used silicon, while installing some gaskets and this ended up plugging the end of the oil pressure gauge sensor. I tried a new gauges, but every attempt resulted only a slight indication of oil pressure, only after pulling the sensor out did I see the little blob of stuff blocking the tiny inlet. I knew there was lots of oil pressure as the everything was getting lots of oil and no blockage of oil screens or filters. 

I wished I would had checked this the first day rather then the 4th !!

DVKnutson


----------

